# 20's brittish expat female relocating to Dubai new year



## Emma S (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I've come to Dubai regularly and hoping to relocate in the new year / end of this year. 

Busy tying up all loose ends here in UK and now looking for accommodation in Dubai and sending cv's off. I will be in Dubai briefly this month and next month for a few days so i can have my job interviews and look at available accomodation too.

Is anyone else moving soon or around the same kind of time?
Are you looking to share accomodation?
....my ideal would be to find a shared villa or nice aprtment. This then makes it easier to settle in with others in the same situation or also with other expats. I think i'm going to look in the Springs area or near the beach area in Jumeirah.

Excited but also a little daunting making the whole transition to starting again making a new friend circle etc...

Get in touch if your in similar situation or already living in Dubai nd similar age. Girls or guys... doesn't matter be nice to know a few people

best wishes,

Emma


----------



## gillianht (Nov 15, 2007)

Emma S said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've come to Dubai regularly and hoping to relocate in the new year / end of this year.
> 
> ...


Hi how are you,

I am a recruiter based in London and was just enquiring what field are you looking for work in and if you need a hand in your search. 
Gillian


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

hey how you doing, 

im now finalising my deal but should be flying out on the 3rd of January, they are putting me up in a hotel for the first month whilst i look for accomodation. I have an allowance but aint got a clue what is where and how much is what.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hedz123 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi emma

me and my mate are coming to dubai for new years and to do some work experience in a law firm. I have a holiday apartment in jumirah beach residence. 

I see that your going at a similiar time as us, we will be there from 25th december through to 14th january. Were travelling from London. 

If you are a bit lost you can join a lost team lol!!!!!!!!!!!!

were both 23 years old. 

Hola

07514918089 - Jay


----------



## stelios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Relocating to Dubai 4th Jan 2008*

Dear Emma,

I have been living in England (London) for a few years now an d I have decided to relocate to Dubai, working for a hotel (hotel management). I currently know no one over there so it could be good if we could meet up.

I am 29 years old male from Greece.

See you....


----------



## younesse (Dec 15, 2007)

Emma S said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've come to Dubai regularly and hoping to relocate in the new year / end of this year.
> 
> ...


hi emma,
my name is younesse, i m in dubai two months ago for work i m still new, i met some nice friends but not many lol, i saw ur message and u are moving to dubai, so i can share my experience with you, i know how people feel the first time they come to dubai, my origine is morocco and i lived for some years in france, and now i have kind of training, concerning the accomodation i have an other idea, i know a french girl who lives in villa in jumeira, i ll introduce her, she got a studio in villa, an other couple, they live in spring i ll introduce u to them they ll give u all information about spring villas, an other new place is internation city, it s there where i live,all accomodations are new, if u need any information i ll be happy to help, this is my mail and my phone number :
[email protected] my phone number : 00971506886107 if u call me from outside uae, if u call me from dubai 050688617
good luck, see you
jonas


----------



## Caligirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Emma

I just accepted an offer today and will be coming to Dubai at the end of January. It was a very nice Christmas present!

I am excited about the move but also share your feeling that the change and move can be a bit overwhelming!! So many new things! 

I am also interested in sharing a villa in the Springs or Jumeirah Islands which is also quite nice  I am American but have lived most recently in Europe for the last 2 years where I was also faced with the task of finding my way and meeting new people – so I know what you’re feeling! I am also looking to connect with likeminded people and hopefully find a nice housemate! I myself am also a 20 something and I will be working for a real estate company in Dubai. 

Drop me a note if you would like! 

Christina


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

hi 
let me know i hv one room in jumeriah u cna share with a british family


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

*Independent Advice*

Dear ALL,

I am from London living in Dubai (2 Years). As a hobby I study the property market. If you wish to relocate to a happening place of Dubai try Jumeirah Beach Residence which is of Jumeirah Beach and very well located. I know a personal contact who can get you a good price to buy or rent. Also try Greens which is more established and even more well connected to the rest of Dubai (Oppositte to Jumeirah).

I wish you all a good stay in Dubai. 

Regards,

PropertyGuru


----------



## Honeyb24 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Guys

Im moving there end of july so could anybody let me know how they have found it so far.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Honeyb24 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im moving there end of july so could anybody let me know how they have found it so far.



Well I like it, but have been here for some time.  

It is going to be very hot when you move here.


----------



## younesse (Dec 15, 2007)

*Welcome*



Honeyb24 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im moving there end of july so could anybody let me know how they have found it so far.


HI, so u are coming to Dubai, so welcome to dubai, what u want to know exactly,?? if u have anyquestions, let me know on my e mail : 

see ya 
jonas


This isn't Dubai dating dot com....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

younesse said:


> HI, so u are coming to Dubai, so welcome to dubai, what u want to know exactly,?? if u have anyquestions, let me know on my e mail :
> 
> see ya
> jonas



Please do not use this site to try & meet women. I will delete any more messges of this nature.

And ladies please take care in meeting people that you don't know.

Questions regarding Dubai should be kept on the site. That's what we are here for.


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Honey24: Ive been here for 3 months now and i thinks it good, there are plusses and minuses for everything but overall you should enjoy it so no need to be worried

Property Guru: I see your message about your contact for buying property, could you pass it on to me please coz im looking to buy as soon as possible, 

Cheers


----------



## Rachatron (May 1, 2008)

Hello, 

I see from your posts you have pals in property. I'm looking to rent a 2 bed in JBR / Marina / Greens, hopefully for less than 150k AED. Any pointers? 

Cheers, 

Rachatron





PropertyGuru said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I am from London living in Dubai (2 Years). As a hobby I study the property market. If you wish to relocate to a happening place of Dubai try Jumeirah Beach Residence which is of Jumeirah Beach and very well located. I know a personal contact who can get you a good price to buy or rent. Also try Greens which is more established and even more well connected to the rest of Dubai (Oppositte to Jumeirah).
> 
> ...


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

*Real Estate Contact*



Shauny said:


> Honey24: Ive been here for 3 months now and i thinks it good, there are plusses and minuses for everything but overall you should enjoy it so no need to be worried
> 
> Property Guru: I see your message about your contact for buying property, could you pass it on to me please coz im looking to buy as soon as possible,
> 
> Cheers


Dear Shauny,

Sorry for this delayed response.

The contact I have is a company called Premier Real Estate (British owned). They are very reliable and professional.

The sales manager is a person called Sheraz: +971 50 456 7461.

Tell him you were referred by Imran Qurashi. He will look after you and give a professional and qualified service.

Thanks,

Imran


----------



## dubai123 (May 15, 2008)

Emma S said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've come to Dubai regularly and hoping to relocate in the new year / end of this year.
> 
> ...


hiya you can contact with me on my e-mail i am in dubai


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

hi

my name is donna im 23 yrs old. scottish.

i moved to dubai at the start of the year and yes its the scariest thing i ever done. i have fallen in love with dubai but the only down fall is that i work as cabin crew, so i only know crew that i work with ,but want to make new friens outside of work.

if you want to catch up wen your out give me a shout

i promise i am not one of these weird ppl, i just wanna make new friends and make the most out of dubai

bye


----------



## younesse (Dec 15, 2007)

*big hello from Dubai*

Hi Donna,
my name is younesse, i m 26 years old, i moved to dubai 9 months ago for my training, i m from Morocco, i hope u know where is morocco location lol its in the south of span, in the north of Africa .
as i saw ur message and as i m interesting to applay for cabin, and i would like if we can exchange some information...and also we can be friends... lol and if u need any information about the night life in dubai, u should ask me because i m fun of the night life in dubai, about night clubs, restaurants, that s what i did since i came to dubai ha ha lol . most of my friends are from france, so i can also introduce u to them if u don t mind of course. wish u best, ( i m going for holiday start from 12 july till 5th aougust) so during this periode i won t be in dubai; hope to hear from you.
Best regards
younesse
bye


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*hiya*

hi 

yeah i would give you all the advice you would need to get into cabin crew, its the best job i have ever had. and yes i do know where morocco is lol.

the only thing i would i would say is that i am in a relationship, yes its long distance but i am very much in love. i have had a few ppl who think i am looking for more than friendship but i am not, so if you are happy with just friends then so am i.

oh i love to party. been to few places and would love to find new bars and clubs.

enjoy your holiday


----------



## younesse (Dec 15, 2007)

*big hello from Dubai*

Hi donna,

thnx for ur kind replay, thnx for accepting to give me all information necessary for cabin crew, i also i agree with you to be friends, and i m so happy of course, i would like to meet many friends from diferent countries and different nationality, i m also with relation, she is living in morocco, and we are togather 2 years, she might come next year to dubai, lol.
i also love party, every week i go with my friends for party ans discovers night clubs and bars, and sometimes BBQ, sometimes we travel to other emirates....you can contact me to my email : [email protected]
Best regards.
younesse


----------



## g_twin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Question about real estate*

Hi Christine:

Interesting background you have there. Where in Europe have you lived and how did you like it? Anyway, I am also interested in moving to Dubai. How do you like it so far? 

I am particularly interested in the fact that you mentioned you moved to Dubai to work in real estate because that is the field I look to join. Do you work as an agent and if so, would you mind sharing with me what companies you would recommend in that industry in Dubai and the offer one might get. I am looking for a salary plus commission/bonus strucuture, but there are so many numbers being thrown around. 

Finally, dod you negotiate all of this from abroad or from within Dubai? I am just wondering if I might be able to get a better offer if I negotiate from abroad. Did you even have to come to Dubai for an interview or was all done on the phone?

Look forward to your reply.

Thank you.



Caligirl said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> I just accepted an offer today and will be coming to Dubai at the end of January. It was a very nice Christmas present!
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferjames (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey!

I am also moving to Dubai hopefully by oct, i should have an apartment sorted in jumeirah, i'm in my early 20's too so would be awesome to meet up with some like-minded people!

Jen


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Emma
I am also moving to Dubai by the end of November and I am looking to start a new life there. I would ideally like to rent in Deira area but would also be happy with Jumeirah. I know exactly how you feel about all the things about moving as I am going through the same experience myself right now and it is pretty nerve wrecking trying to get it all done against the clock.
Can we talk about sharing? 
Anna


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

hi
my name is kirsty i am moving to dubia on the 1st january, it would be great to catch up with you my email is [email protected],co,uk
why are you moving out there?
i have a job as a nanny it would be grat to hear from you


----------



## Dange83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Emma, moving out shortly myself 25 northen male, feel free to add me on msn or facebook details are blastdabass at hotmail dot com

Speak soon


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

think you sent this to the wrong person i am kirsty!
i am moving out to dubai in jan!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Emma, so many offers to your request  i shouldv'e done the same before coming to Dubai


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

thread is full of creepy blokes!


as for the ladies, there's a meetup thread if you are interested in coming along for a beverage at the end of this month.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It takes all sorts, but basically...

*Yuk!*


----------



## Rich27 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Might be able to help you out.*

Hi Emma,

I'm moving out to Dubai in a months time and Fitness First are supplying me with basic accomodation for my first three months.

I'm expected to be looking for a place to live fairly quickly as I have to move out after that period, although I can leave earlier if I find somewhere.

I'll be really busy settling and starting work for the first few weeks but I'm hoping to find somewhere shortly into the new year. Having someone to share the rent would be a great help. I totally understand the whole being a bit daunted thing. I've been there. (Gonna be there again in a few weeks too!)

Anyway, I'm clean, tidy and a good cook so if your interested then get back to me.

Best of luck with everything otherwise if I don't hear from you.


Richard.


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow so many people moving to Dubai! I will be moving mid january 2009. I'm male, 25 years old, Tunisian but born raised and educated in Canada. It would be nice to get to meet other expats at some point!


----------

